# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Eileen Grimshaw

## Footie_Chick

Grim news for Eileen
We always suspected Eileen Grimshaw was teetering on the edge of sanity, and now the Coronation Street cab controller is set to lose her marbles - and her son - as she desperately tries to keep the child she thought was her granddaughter. Viewers will recall that little Holly was dumped on her by the baby's mum Emma, who claimed the nine-month-old was the result of a drunken one-night stand with Eileen's son Jason. 

But there's a shock in store when yo-yo-knickered Emma reveals Holly was really fathered by murdered builder Charlie Stubbs. Despite this revelation, Eileen goes to court in a bid to keep Holly, ignoring her son when he tells her: "It's not right to keep her - she belongs to someone else. This thing is making you ill in the head." 

A disgruntled Jason packs his bags and moves in with girlfriend Sarah, leaving Eileen to plunge into a pit of despair. "Viewers will worry Eileen could do something stupid to Holly and herself," a source said. Crikeyâ¦ let's hope not.

----------

cathy1978 (23-03-2007), ChelseaFC (22-03-2007), Chloe O'brien (22-03-2007), danielle741 (02-04-2007), Joanne (23-03-2007), kitty_uk (03-04-2007), tammyy2j (22-03-2007)

----------


## bakedbean

Finally the fantastic Eileen has been given a storyline.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Poor Eileen let's hope she gets some happiness out of this story and get's to keep little Holly.

----------


## Katy

I agree i love Eileen its good shes getting some screan time.

----------


## Abbie

Awww Im glad she is getting a bigger storyline, sounds quite interesting.

----------


## xTanya

I think she will do this storyline justice she is a brilliant actress

----------


## littlemo

> Poor Eileen let's hope she gets some happiness out of this story and get's to keep little Holly.


I can't see that happening. I do think this storyline was a bit stupid to be honest. Eileen was so quick for Jason to face up to his responsibilities, even though he never saw the woman, that he supposedly got pregnant. Everything was just taking some random woman's word for it.

It was good, but quite unrealistic how it was played out.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Originally Posted by Chloe O'Brien
> 
> 
> Poor Eileen let's hope she gets some happiness out of this story and get's to keep little Holly.
> 
> 
> I can't see that happening. I do think this storyline was a bit stupid to be honest. Eileen was so quick for Jason to face up to his responsibilities, even though he never saw the woman, that he supposedly got pregnant. Everything was just taking some random woman's word for it.
> 
> It was good, but quite unrealistic how it was played out.


I thought it was quiet realistic on how Eileen believed that Jason did have a one night stand with a girl and got her pregnant. Eileen is a brilliant assest to the street and she deserve better storylines than just sitting in the cab office or standing in the rovers.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Come on Eileen!  Maybe she'll do a (Dexy's Midnight) Runner with the kid....

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I'm glad Eileen is getting a good storyline, she has been wasted quite a lot when being on the show. I hope she gets to keep Holly in the end.  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

I read in Soaplife that she runs off with the baby. She can't really go to court over it without Jason, and even if he was supporting her, he isn't the dad. Eileen tries to cling on, telling Jason to have a DNA test, but he won't because he knows Holly isn't his. Jason leaves when he gives Eileen the ultimatum that he goes or Holly does, but Eileen won't let her go.

----------


## kitty_uk

Sounds like a good story line, I hope it ends well.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Eileen Grimshaw â I think I've billed her in the past as one of the most underused characters in soap. What are your thoughts? Do you have any plans for her?
> "Yeah, we've got quite a big story that we'll be playing with her over the coming months where we meet her dad. It'll connect her to Rita and Julieâ¦ I'm not going to tell you any more than that! Sue is absolutely fantastic though, I agree."



So had Rita an affair with her dad? Was it Len?

Whose Julie?

----------


## Perdita

> Eileen Grimshaw â I think I've billed her in the past as one of the most underused characters in soap. What are your thoughts? Do you have any plans for her?
> "Yeah, we've got quite a big story that we'll be playing with her over the coming months where we meet her dad. It'll connect her to Rita and Julieâ¦ I'm not going to tell you any more than that! Sue is absolutely fantastic though, I agree."
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> So had Rita an affair with her dad? Was it Len?
> 
> Whose Julie?


Julie is Kirk's girlfriend who now works in Underworld, the blonde lady. I guess she could be Eileen's sister. Not sure about a connection to Rita yet.

----------

tammyy2j (16-10-2008)

----------


## Perdita

Julie could, of course, be a secret love child Eileen had when she was 14 and had to give up for adoption and her dad has told her that the baby has died. She does not get on with her dad, that is why he has not been seen on Corrie. What do you think? Good storyline or what?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Julie could, of course, be a secret love child Eileen had when she was 14 and had to give up for adoption and her dad has told her that the baby has died. She does not get on with her dad, that is why he has not been seen on Corrie. What do you think? Good storyline or what?


Sounds familiar has it been used before  :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> Julie could, of course, be a secret love child Eileen had when she was 14 and had to give up for adoption and her dad has told her that the baby has died. She does not get on with her dad, that is why he has not been seen on Corrie. What do you think? Good storyline or what? 
> 
> 
> Sounds familiar has it been used before


 :EEK!:  Familiar? Never, I have only just thought about it  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Sharon Marshall revealed that Eileen is going to pull, he is a regular on the street and in tonights episodes, but would not say who it is. Sadly, it is probably not going to last  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (16-07-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think its Owen Armstrong but Liz takes him off her

----------


## Perdita

Would you consider him a regular already? Could be, I guess though.

----------


## tammyy2j

Maybe Bill or he is with Molly's Auntie

----------


## Perdita

Bill is who I was thinking of, I am not sure whether he and Pam are just friends now or whether there is more to their relationship, not really seen much of them lately, have we? Bound to change once the Molly and baby story kicks off

----------


## tammyy2j

I always kinda holded out hope for Eileen and Steve someday  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> Sharon Marshall revealed that Eileen is going to pull, he is a regular on the street and in tonights episodes, but would not say who it is. Sadly, it is probably not going to last


Does she get with him tonight or he is in tonight's episode?

Is it Lewis  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

From how I understood it is that the story will come soon, not necessarily start tonight, but any of the regular male characters  in tonight's episode could be it, I take it that he is single, not married  :EEK!:

----------

lizann (16-07-2010)

----------


## lizann

Bill seems the likely candidate so

----------


## LostVoodoo

i reckon its the new builder. owen is it? seems just right for her actually.

----------


## Perdita

Yeah, the builder is called Owen

----------


## TaintedLove

I know I`m in the minority, but I love Bill Webster. I wish the producers would consider bringing his daughter Debbie back. She was a great character in the 80`s.

If there`s a catfight between Eileen and Liz for Owens affections, Eileen will win hands down.

----------


## Perdita

I think Bill is a great character too and would welcome Debbie back too  :Smile:

----------


## Lainie

maybe its eileen and lloyd. they do get on great

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Eileen Grimshaw will be having arguments with a Weatherfield newcomer next month, according to reports.

Inside Soap says that Eileen (Sue Cleaver) is due to clash with a "fiery" new character called Lesley, who appears on our screens in October.

No further details of the character are known just yet, but Lesley will be played by actress Judy Holt, who is best known for her role as Elaine Fishwick in At Home With The Braithwaites.

Holt recently appeared in Hollyoaks, playing the judge in Gilly Roach's rape trial. She also has a previous Coronation Street credit for a small role back in 1991.

We already know that there's love on the horizon for Eileen in October as she is wooed by firefighter Paul (Tony Hirst). Could Lesley play a role in this storyline, or will it be a different plot altogether?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sue Cleaver has promised that there are "interesting" twists ahead as her character's new romance storyline gets under way.

Eileen Grimshaw is about to embark on a relationship with Weatherfield firefighter Paul after he rescues her when she gets her head stuck in some railings on the roof of Underworld.

Coronation Street bosses have teased that Paul has "a bit of a secret" which could affect his chances with Eileen in the coming weeks.

Cleaver has now hinted at what is in store by telling ITV.com that the forthcoming surprise has never been seen on a soap   :EEK!:  
"Eileen and Paul are going to get on well, they are going to have a relationship, but as usual on this street, it will not be plain sailing," the actress explained.

"There'll be some issues to get to grips with and get over, that I think are going to make really interesting viewing. It's not something that's been done before, I think, on soap - so keep watching!"

Paul, played by former Hollyoaks actor Tony Hirst, first appeared on the cobbles last December in the tram crash episodes.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Eileen Grimshaw has been tipped to feature in "emotional" scenes as her new romance storyline begins.

Eileen is about to find love on screen with Weatherfield firefighter Paul, as first announced by show bosses in the summer. Paul, who was previously seen in last year's tram crash episodes, rescues the factory worker when she gets her head stuck in some railings on the roof of Underworld.

Coronation Street chiefs have also confirmed that Paul (Tony Hirst) is hiding something and The Mirror today claims that his secret is "massive" and will lead to "heart-rending and harrowing scenes".

"There will be an emotional rollercoaster for Eileen, Paul, and someone who is very close to him," a source told the newspaper. "People will be reaching for their hankies in what will be terrific TV.

"It will be what Corrie does best, tugging at the heart strings as people strive to find true love."

Sue Cleaver, who plays Eileen, is thought to have signed a new contract with the soap which will keep her on screen for at least another 12 months.

A Coronation Street spokesperson said: "Eileen has always been one of our most popular characters and this big storyline will take her well into the New Year."

Cleaver sparked speculation about the new plotline yesterday when she teased that the forthcoming twist has never been seen on a soap before.

"Eileen and Paul are going to get on well, they are going to have a relationship, but as usual on this street, it will not be plain sailing," she explained.

"There'll be some issues to get to grips with and get over, that I think are going to make really interesting viewing. It's not something that's been done before, I think, on soap - so keep watching!"

Coronation Street continues on Thursday at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------

Glen1 (05-10-2011), tammyy2j (04-10-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm intrigued now

----------


## lizann

Is he dying?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Charlie Condou has revealed that his character Marcus Dent will uncover the secret of Eileen Grimshaw's new love interest.

Eileen gets a pleasant surprise on her 50th birthday in tonight's double bill of the soap as she receives romantic attention from Weatherfield firefighter Paul (Tony Hirst). The pair meet after Eileen gets her head stuck in some railings on Underworld's roof and needs to be rescued.

Coronation Street bosses have confirmed that Paul is hiding something and his secret will kick off a big new storyline for Eileen.

Condou told This Morning of tonight's scenes: "[Eileen] gets her head stuck in the railings at work. She doesn't want to be celebrating her 50th birthday, but the girls at the factory put up a banner. 

"She's trying to take the banner down and she gets her head stuck. The fireman comes to rescue her and asks her out!"

Discussing the twist ahead featuring Paul, Condou continued: "It's my character that discovers his secret! So I get stuck between a rock and a hard place - I don't know whether I should tell her or not."

Earlier this week, it was reported that the upcoming storyline will be "an emotional rollercoaster" for Eileen, Paul "and someone who is very close to him".

Meanwhile, Sue Cleaver - who plays Eileen - recently said: "Eileen and Paul are going to get on well, they are going to have a relationship, but as usual on this street, it will not be plain sailing.

"There'll be some issues to get to grips with and get over, that I think are going to make really interesting viewing. It's not something that's been done before, I think, on soap - so keep watching!"

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------

tammyy2j (07-10-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Coronation Street star Charlie Condou has revealed that his character Marcus Dent will uncover the secret of Eileen Grimshaw's new love interest.
> 
> Eileen gets a pleasant surprise on her 50th birthday in tonight's double bill of the soap as she receives romantic attention from Weatherfield firefighter Paul (Tony Hirst). The pair meet after Eileen gets her head stuck in some railings on Underworld's roof and needs to be rescued.
> 
> Coronation Street bosses have confirmed that Paul is hiding something and his secret will kick off a big new storyline for Eileen.
> 
> Condou told This Morning of tonight's scenes: "[Eileen] gets her head stuck in the railings at work. She doesn't want to be celebrating her 50th birthday, but the girls at the factory put up a banner. 
> 
> "She's trying to take the banner down and she gets her head stuck. The fireman comes to rescue her and asks her out!"
> ...


Marcus is a nurse so it must be health related so perhaps cancer or aids and he is dying

----------


## alan45

> Marcus is a nurse so it must be health related so perhaps cancer or aids and he is dying





> It's not something that's been done before, I think, on soap -


 _so that rules out cancer and aids_

Marcus is a midwife so unless Paul the firefighter was Pauline the mother Marcus is unlikely to have had any dealings with him

----------


## tammyy2j

> _so that rules out cancer and aids_
> 
> Marcus is a midwife so unless Paul the firefighter was Pauline the mother Marcus is unlikely to have had any dealings with him


Maybe he sees him at the hospital and spies his records

----------


## alan45

> Maybe he sees him at the hospital and spies his records


Bit like Gail then -d

----------


## tammyy2j

It has to be medical if Marcus finds out unless he is gay or bisexual

----------


## Chloe O'brien

If Eileen is to have arguments with another women, maybe this Paul is married or a carer for a female who has an illness and he doesn't want to tell Eileen about.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sue Cleaver has admitted that she feared show bosses were lining up a "nasty" new love interest for her character Eileen Grimshaw.

Eileen was first tipped for a new romance storyline some time ago, and last Friday's double bill saw the plot finally begin as she was bowled over by Weatherfield firefighter Paul.

Cleaver has now told TV Times that she initially expected heartbreak for Eileen when she first heard that a love twist was on the way for the factory worker.

She explained: "I thought, 'Oh God, here we go again! This is going to be a nightmare, it'll all go horribly wrong and he'll be a nasty piece of work'. But I'm thrilled to be working with Tony Hirst, who plays Paul, and the storyline is fantastic. It hasn't been done before."

Coronation Street bosses have confirmed that Paul is hiding a big secret which could affect his chances with Eileen.

Next week's episodes see Eileen left furious when she discovers that Paul is married, but it soon transpires that the situation is much more complicated than it seems.

Cleaver added: "I can't say exactly what the situation is with Paul, but it's a really interesting dilemmaâ¦ Potentially, he could be [the one]. He ticks all the boxes and he's lovely and kind. There's just one obstacle standing in their way, but it's a very big obstacle."

Coronation Street resolves the mystery of Paul's secret on Friday, October 21 at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

The Alzheimer's Society has praised Coronation Street for tackling the issue of dementia.

During last night's episode, it was revealed that Eileen Grimshaw's new love interest Paul has a wife suffering with Alzheimer's.

The organisation has said it hopes the storyline will raise awareness of dementia and the issues it can have on the families of those living with the condition.

Jeremy Hughes, Alzheimer's Society Chief Executive, said: "It is good to see Coronation Street featuring a dementia storyline and one that tackles such a rarely spoken about subject. If a carer develops feelings for someone else they may feel very guilty. 

"Having such a high profile soap covering the issue will hopefully enable more people to feel comfortable talking about it. We know from talking to people that everyone experiences dementia differently and relationships they have are very different too."

The plot will explore Paul dealing with the guilt of his relationship with Eileen and how she copes with being the 'other woman' in the complex situation.

Tony Hirst, who plays Paul, added: "Since taking on this part, I have learnt so much more about dementia and how it affects not just the person with the condition but has an impact on the whole family. I am really enjoying the opportunity to help raise awareness about this devastating condition."

Around 750,000 people in the UK currently have dementia, an estimated 16,000 of whom are under the age of 65.

Hughes continued: "The fact that Tony's wife is in her 40s will hopefully help spread the message much further that dementia can affect younger people too. Many younger people with the condition fail to get an early diagnosis as they put off seeking help. We would encourage anyone who's worried about their memory to visit their GP."

Sue Cleaver, who plays Eileen, recently claimed that the latest twist in her character's love life is a soap first.

----------


## parkerman

> Sue Cleaver, who plays Eileen, recently claimed that the latest twist in her character's love life is a soap first.


What does she mean by that exactly? Dementia has been covered before. Frank Butcher's mum, Mo, had it in Eastenders for one.

----------


## Perdita

> What does she mean by that exactly? Dementia has been covered before. Frank Butcher's mum, Mo, had it in Eastenders for one.


But she was not so young as Shirley is

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> What does she mean by that exactly? Dementia has been covered before. Frank Butcher's mum, Mo, had it in Eastenders for one.


Didn't Mike Baldwin have it.

----------

parkerman (23-10-2011), tammyy2j (25-10-2011)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, he did.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> What does she mean by that exactly? Dementia has been covered before. Frank Butcher's mum, Mo, had it in Eastenders for one.


I think she's referring to the relationship situation between Paul and Lesley, and the possible affair.  I don't remember a soap affair when one person is married to an Altzheimer's sufferer.

----------

parkerman (24-10-2011)

----------


## alan45

Interview with Tony Hirst

It’s a beautiful, hot, bright summer day in Manchester. In October! As if those two freaks of nature are not enough to confuse me, I’m about to film a scene putting up Christmas decorations. Christmas already?! It’s mine and Sue Cleaver's (Eileen) first day back after a couple of weeks off. Sue has been away on her hols and returns tanned, blossoming and bursting with stories of her Safari adventure. 

As she sits in the make up chair, we try in vain to run through the lines of our scene but tall tales of her walking with elephants are far too great to wait. Besides her glowing looks and amazing stories, I think she may well have got very close to the elephants indeed, because I’m sure I can still smell their scent on her. She has literally just got off the plane. As I give her a morning cup of tea (she already has me well trained) all the perfume and hair spray can't quite take it away. And of course, when Sue and I eventually enter Stage 1 and the Grimshaws' front room there is indeed an elephant in the room for Eileen and Paul: The subject of Alzheimer’s. But more of that in a mo.

It’s strange for two actors who have been away for a time to get straight back to working on a scene. We need to learn lines, find a rhythm, bring it to life, even if our heads are still in far off distant places. Today is made easier though because we are working with director Noreen Kershaw. Noreen, besides being a fine director, is herself a brilliant actress of real pedigree (that makes her sound like a well bred dog, but you get what I mean, she’s class). She has an actor’s energy and humour on set that is stimulating and gets us back into the swing of things easily. Not that Sue and I need an injection of humour. If anything we need a laughter lobotomy. Working so closely with someone (our last day on set, two weeks previously, was spent lying on a sofa snogging for four hours) doesn't always mean you get on. Luckily Sue and I do and our own particular brand of stupid humour is a large reason for that.

Many people have asked me since I started 'what is Sue Cleaver like to work with?' I was well aware that Eileen is a Corrie institution and much loved by many, so it would be easy for her to keep a new actor at arm's length, keep herself to herself, or call the shots. Luckily for me she has been nothing but warm, generous and open. I hope she doesn’t read this though because I know she won’t stop going on about it! 

So back to our storyline. After being rejected by Eileen when she found out about Paul’s wife who's suffering from Alzheimer’s, Paul and Eileen have tentatively entered a platonic friendship. Things have happened and things have been said and they find themselves in the Grimshaws' front room putting up her Christmas decorations. The fact that both are desperately looking for companionship and light in their lives is brought to the fore as the Christmas festivities approach. I can’t tell you what happens, obviously, but it is an intriguing story.

We know Eileen is a compassionate, caring women who has been unlucky and is desperate to love and be loved. Paul is very much the same, though his circumstances differ greatly. He is absolutely devoted to his wife Lesley but is more than aware that their love has changed and the impact on him is massive. He has been thrown in at the deep end of caring for his wife and sees her disappearing in front of him on an almost daily basis. Such is the often unrecorded and unnoticed plight of the caregiver. I think he is very near the edge. His loneliness and desperation great, his feelings of inadequacy overwhelming. And of course his guilt at feeling such things only compounds his problem. His suffering compared to the horror his wife is going through is nothing. But as the disease has progressed, so have his futile attempts to grin and bare it.

And what a disease. Alzheimer’s is the most common cause of dementia, of which there are many. It attacks the chemistry and structure of the brain leading to the death of brain cells. The symptoms can be varied, including loss of memory, mood changes and communication problems. Up to 800,000 people in the UK alone have some form of dementia and it affects an estimated 35 and half million people worldwide. Although it mainly affects the elderly it can also affect younger people. Early onset Alzheimer's can be especially cruel because the sufferer is usually physically fit and otherwise healthy but the attack on their personality can be brutal. 

The producers, writers and cast have been working closely with The Alzheimer’s Society who have been a great source of information, facts and detail. Whilst what we do will always be soap opera and ultimately a piece of fiction, the duty of care from our team of writers has been fantastic. There is a real rigour to portray our story with accuracy and credibility.

Personally my contact with a carer in a very similar situation to Paul’s has been invaluable. His partner was suffering from early onset Alzheimer’s and he eventually started a relationship with another woman, whilst still caring for his wife. What I found fascinating was that as a result, despite the difficulty and condemnation of others, he ultimately became a better carer for his wife. He was so low, so desperate, the stress and loneliness of being a full time carer so crushing, he was barley able to function for himself, let alone for someone else in greater need. But with hope and love and support and a light at the end of the tunnel he was far better equipped to provide the range of support, both physical and emotional, that his wife’s illness demanded.

So with our story who knows where it will lead? I know Paul is drawn to Eileen in desperate need of her companionship, fun and warmth and yet he remains committed to his wife as her devoted carer and husband. A unique triangle with conflict in all directions, for all involved. It is not a situation anyone ever planned or wished for but if I have learnt anything in meeting sufferers and their carers, it is that no matter how brutal and bleak this disease can be, people find incredible mechanisms to cope and continue with dignity and hope. Somehow the mighty human sprit will endure.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Tony Hirst has opened up about his upcoming storyline.

Hirst's character Paul, whose wife Lesley suffers from Alzheimer's disease, has been struggling with his growing feelings for Eileen, played by Sue Cleaver, despite the fact that he is still married.

Hirst told the ITV website of the storyline: "Paul is drawn to Eileen... in desperate need of her companionship, fun and warmth and yet he remains committed to his wife as her devoted carer and husband.

"A unique triangle with conflict in all directions, for all involved. It is not a situation anyone ever planned or wished for.

"We know Eileen is a compassionate, caring woman who has been unlucky and is desperate to love and be loved. Paul is very much the same, though his circumstances differ greatly. 

"He is absolutely devoted to his wife Lesley but is more than aware that their love has changed and the impact on him is massive. I think he is very near the edge.

"His loneliness and desperation great, his feelings of inadequacy overwhelming. And of course his guilt at feeling such things only compounds his problem."

Hirst said that he loves working with "Corrie institution" Cleaver, describing her as "warm, generous and open" and admitted that they need a "laughter lobotomy" because they have developed their "own particular brand of stupid humour" on set.

He also said that Coronation Street producers have insisted on presenting the Alzheimer's storyline with "accuracy and credibility", despite it being a "bleak" disease. The Alzheimer's charity that the writers worked closely with has since praised the plot.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Eileen Grimshaw will agree to become a carer for Paul Kershaw's wife Lesley in an upcoming storyline twist, a report has claimed.

The factory worker, played by Sue Cleaver, steps in to help Paul in the New Year after Lesley's existing carer announces that she won't be able to look after her anymore, according to the Daily Star.

Coronation Street fans saw Eileen fall for firefighter Paul (Tony Hirst) earlier this year after he led her to believe that he was single. However, Eileen later received a shock when she found out about Lesley, who suffers from dementia.

When Paul is left in the lurch following the departure of Lesley's carer, he fears that he will have to quit his job to look after his wife full-time.

However, Eileen reportedly steps in to help by offering to care for Lesley (Judy Holt) while Paul is at work.

Although she soon realises that the challenge will be tougher than she thought, Eileen vows: "As long as Paul needs the help of his friends, then I'll be there for him."

Coronation Street's Eileen, Paul and Lesley storyline is expected to run well into 2012.

----------

TaintedLove (14-12-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Tony Hirst has said that his character Paul Kershaw's storyline is receiving a positive response from viewers.

In recent months, fans have seen Paul grow closer to Eileen Grimshaw while facing the challenge of caring for his wife Lesley (Judy Holt), who suffers from dementia.

Hirst and Sue Cleaver, who plays Eileen, recently met some real-life carers and dementia sufferers as they continued their research into the ongoing plot.

Speaking on Daybreak today, Hirst explained: "I think it's one of those things where you look at the script and think, 'This story is extreme or heightened'. But actually listening to those who are going through it on a daily basis, you realise that our story by comparison is absolutely nothing - it's tame.

"The brutality of what they're having to deal with is remarkable, so you just learn so much from their stories."

Of the public reaction to the storyline, he continued: "A lot of people will come up to me on the street and say, 'You better make sure you look after Eileen - you treat her right'. [But] those who have some experience of dementia are all remarkably positive, saying, 'You get what you need, you look after yourselves, you get yourself some happiness'."

Cleaver, meanwhile, added that meeting people who have been touched by dementia was invaluable.

"It's such a serious subject matter, and we wanted to make sure that we were honouring the sufferers," she explained. "Meeting the carers and sufferers, [we heard] about their day-to-day struggles and feelings of isolation."

Coronation Street continues on Thursday at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sue Cleaver has explained why her character Eileen Grimshaw reaches breaking point in upcoming episodes of the soap.

Eileen has allowed love interest Paul Kershaw (Tony Hirst) and his wife Lesley (Judy Holt) to stay with her in recent weeks, as the water pipes have burst at their own house. However, this has also meant Eileen taking on the responsibility of caring for Lesley, who suffers from dementia.

The factory worker finally snaps in this week's episodes, asking Paul to leave when he refuses to consider a care home for Lesley.

Cleaver told itv.com: "Eileen's getting pretty stressed. She obviously has very strong feelings for Paul and she wants to help out, but the reality of the situation is really kicking in.

"Being left to look after this lady, who you just never know what she's going to do from one minute to the next, is proving quite hard for her.

"I don't think she resents Lesley - I think she feels very, very sorry for her. But the actual day-to-day [situation of] living with it and dealing with it is frustrating. Paul is asking Eileen to look after Lesley more and more. They're leading separate lives. It's really making her start to wonder, what is she getting out of this?"

As revealed a few weeks ago, the situation comes to a head as Lesley does a disappearing act with Steve and Tracy's young daughter Amy.

Cleaver added: "There is a big panic, and people are not backward in expressing their feelings about the situation - which again, really makes Eileen question what she's doing in this situation and whether there is any future with this man.

"I think things are going to get a lot worse for Eileen before they get better."

----------


## alan45

There's a story in today's Daily Mirror that says medics were called to the Coronation Street set as Sue Cleaver, who plays Eileen Grimshaw, was filming a fight scene and got clobbered for real.

Sue, as Eileen, was having a “scuffle” with *Alzheimer’s sufferer Lesley Kershaw – played by Judy Holt – when she took an accidental smack in the face and fell to the floor. A doctor was asked to check a bump on the 47-year-old’s head.

Ashow source said: “They could have used stunt doubles but they did it themselves. It was a scene the pair did a number of times without any problems.But Sue ended up getting a glancing blow and feeling some real pain. She had a nasty bump on her head.”

Sue was given time to recover and a doctor later gave her the OK to carry on.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street cast members have been spotted filming emotional funeral scenes for the character of Lesley Kershaw.

Tony Hirst, who plays Lesley's husband Paul, and Weatherfield regular Sue Cleaver (Eileen Grimshaw) shot scenes on location at a crematorium in Manchester for the upcoming storyline development, The Sun reports.

Over the past few months, Coronation Street viewers have seen Eileen grow close to fireman Paul, who has struggled under the pressure of his wife's early-onset Alzheimer's disease.

The plot recently came to a head as Paul agreed to move Lesley (Judy Holt) into a care home for a trial period, having finally conceded that he was finding it too difficult to look after her.

While Eileen and Paul have developed romantic feelings for each other, their relationship has sparked mixed feelings on the street due to the complicated situation.

As Paul will soon have to say a heartbreaking final farewell to his wife, viewers will be left to wonder whether he now has a long-term future with Eileen.

The Alzheimer's Society last year praised Coronation Street bosses for tackling the sensitive issue, which was researched by producers and cast throughout the filming process.

----------

tammyy2j (13-04-2012)

----------


## LostVoodoo

what, so she goes into a care home for a trial period and suddenly drops dead?

----------


## sarah c

> what, so she goes into a care home for a trial period and suddenly drops dead?


oh please!!! this isnt believable, Lesley's Alzheimers isnt that far advanced that she is near death - unless she wandered into the canal by accident!!

a cop out easy ending to the storyline

----------


## tammyy2j

Eileen and Paul are an awful pairing she has more chemistry with Steve and how does Lesley die? Does Paul kill her?

----------


## sarah c

> Eileen and Paul are an awful pairing she has more chemistry with Steve and how does Lesley die? Does Paul kill her?


it cant be the Alzheimers that kills her, it isnt advanced enough?

she isnt bed bound, so not at risk of pneumonia etc, she can still swallow??!

this doesnt make sense medically, unless yes Paul helps her on her way, or she has a fatal accident

----------


## lizann

> There's a story in today's Daily Mirror that says medics were called to the Coronation Street set as Sue Cleaver, who plays Eileen Grimshaw, was filming a fight scene and got clobbered for real.
> 
> Sue, as Eileen, was having a “scuffle” with *Alzheimer’s sufferer Lesley Kershaw – played by Judy Holt – when she took an accidental smack in the face and fell to the floor. A doctor was asked to check a bump on the 47-year-old’s head.
> 
> Ashow source said: “They could have used stunt doubles but they did it themselves. It was a scene the pair did a number of times without any problems.But Sue ended up getting a glancing blow and feeling some real pain. She had a nasty bump on her head.”
> 
> Sue was given time to recover and a doctor later gave her the OK to carry on.


Why would Eileen be fighting with her is she is a care home now, surely Eileen wouldnt be so cruel as to visit and taunt her with Paul so she attacks and Eileen kills her leaving them carefree to continue being loved up

----------


## sarah c

> Why would Eileen be fighting with her is she is a care home now, surely Eileen wouldnt be so cruel as to visit and taunt her with Paul so she attacks and Eileen kills her leaving them carefree to continue being loved up


maybe Lesley wandered off out of the home and turned up at Eileens?

they are resedential homes, not institutions with bars at the windows

----------


## lizann

> maybe Lesley wandered off out of the home and turned up at Eileens?
> 
> they are resedential homes, not institutions with bars at the windows


She wouldnt remember where Eileen lived

----------


## sarah c

> She wouldnt remember where Eileen lived


maybe not?

but my Dad in the same situation had always had a head for 'maps' and despite not knowing what time of day it was, he would never not know how to get somewhere he had been before?

----------


## tammyy2j

This storyline gets worse and worse

----------


## Chloe O'brien

So many stories are rushed in soaps.  I blame it on the amount of episodes that are on each week. Instead of researching a story properly and doing it justice.  Soap writers are just competing with each other to see how many controversial they can cover over a year. Just look at Emmerdale.  In real life no-one would discover abuse after a couple of weeks. If they did there wouldn't be so many vulnerable people living in fear.  I think Lesley may turn violent against Eileen or Paul, during a day out. run out of  Eileen's house and get knocked down and killed by one of street cabs.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street stars Sue Cleaver and Tony Hirst have said that the soap's dementia storyline is receiving a positive response from viewers.

Over the past few months, fans have seen Cleaver's character Eileen Grimshaw embark on a relationship with firefighter Paul Kershaw (Hirst), whose wife Lesley suffers from early onset Alzheimer's disease.

Most recently, Paul agreed to move Lesley (Judy Holt) into a care home for a trial period, having finally conceded that he was finding it too difficult to look after her.

Hirst today (April 19) told Lorraine of playing Paul: "It's a massive responsibility. Right from the beginning, the creative team were really careful that they knew it would be a sensational storyline, but they wanted to do it justice.

"They've been in constant contact with the Alzheimer's Society, and our scripts are checked and verified by them - in terms of credibility and being realistic and true to the issue."

He continued: "With viewers who come up and see you, the ones who make a judgement are the ones who have absolutely no experience or understanding of dementia. The fans who have some experience of people living with dementia are absolutely positive, and they want Eileen and Paul to find some kind of happiness.

"People are writing to us on a daily basis. Interestingly, the Alzheimer's Society wanted to know where the hope would come in our story. It's really difficult because it is bleak and it is brutal, but I think the hope lies in [the fact that] people do find mechanisms to cope. However dysfunctional people think Eileen and Paul are with Lesley, actually they are functioning."


Cleaver added that she has also been pleased with the reaction to the ongoing plot.

She said: "It's been lovely, actually - the response. It's quite controversial, the story, but people affected with Alzheimer's in their life really get it and really understand it. There was concern as to how people would respond to this."

The pair were recently spotted filming a major turning point in the storyline, which is expected to air next month.

Cleaver explained: "There's lots of twists and turns coming up, and what we're filming at the moment is all very exciting. We can't speak too much about that. We'll have to see what happens."

----------


## Perdita

Glad this storyline is coming to an end, not enjoying it at all

----------

tammyy2j (19-04-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Glad this storyline is coming to an end, not enjoying it at all


Me either

----------


## ellie2

I  am fed up with hearing Paul constantly bleating, "I'm sorry, I'm really sorry..."

----------


## tammyy2j

> I  am fed up with hearing Paul constantly bleating, "I'm sorry, I'm really sorry..."


I'm fed up of Paul.

----------

lizann (15-05-2012)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> I'm fed up of Paul.


Yeah so am I.  Eileen needs to get rid of him.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Tony Hirst has said that Paul Kershaw and Eileen Grimshaw's upcoming break-up may not be the end for the troubled couple.

The pair's relationship hits the rocks in tonight's (May 14) double bill as Eileen kicks Paul out of her home after he blames her for the death of his wife Lesley.

Alzheimer's sufferer Lesley lost her life last week as she had a tragic accident in the kitchen after Eileen left her alone for a short time.

Hirst told itv.com of the ongoing storyline: "Eileen does decide that she can't go on with Paul - that he's a reminder of what's happened, and they need to distance themselves from each other because it's too painful."

He continued: "Is this the end of Paul and Eileen for good? I couldn't possibly comment! At the moment, it looks very much that way. 

"But I know that when they go away and reflect, they will miss each other deeply. They've been scarred by this massive event, but they've also been enriched by it, I think. I would hope that aspect of the relationship is able to flourish."

Sue Cleaver, who plays Eileen, was spotted filming Lesley's funeral scenes with Hirst a month ago.

----------


## tammyy2j

> *Coronation Street star Tony Hirst has said that Paul Kershaw and Eileen Grimshaw's upcoming break-up may not be the end for the troubled couple.*
> The pair's relationship hits the rocks in tonight's (May 14) double bill as Eileen kicks Paul out of her home after he blames her for the death of his wife Lesley.
> 
> Alzheimer's sufferer Lesley lost her life last week as she had a tragic accident in the kitchen after Eileen left her alone for a short time.
> 
> Hirst told itv.com of the ongoing storyline: "Eileen does decide that she can't go on with Paul - that he's a reminder of what's happened, and they need to distance themselves from each other because it's too painful."
> 
> He continued: "Is this the end of Paul and Eileen for good? I couldn't possibly comment! At the moment, it looks very much that way. 
> 
> ...


 :Sad:

----------


## shalagee

This storyline is so tragic, my mother has Alzheimers so I had hoped they would show the positives of getting proper care. The caregivers carry a huge burden and there is  a point where professional care is the only answer. Putting Lesley into a care home was a positive step, not making sure they had proper safety procedures in place was not. Neither Paul nor Eileen were qualified enough to care for Lesley once her disease reached a level requiring special care. Killing her off was just a cop out. Couldn't they have figured out another way to create drama between the characters?

----------

Glen1 (17-05-2012), Ruffed_lemur (17-05-2012)

----------


## mrssmith

I just hope we've seen the last of the fireman, but have a feeling I'm going to be disappointed

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I just hope we've seen the last of the fireman, but have a feeling I'm going to be disappointed


I think he may be on again soon.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> This storyline is so tragic, my mother has Alzheimers so I had hoped they would show the positives of getting proper care. The caregivers carry a huge burden and there is  a point where professional care is the only answer. Putting Lesley into a care home was a positive step, not making sure they had proper safety procedures in place was not. Neither Paul nor Eileen were qualified enough to care for Lesley once her disease reached a level requiring special care. Killing her off was just a cop out. Couldn't they have figured out another way to create drama between the characters?


Yes, I wish they had too.  Didn't look very good for care homes did it?  I'm sure there are plenty that do a good job with Alzheimers though.

----------

Glen1 (17-05-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street actor Tony Hirst has revealed that he thinks his character Paul Kershaw genuinely loves Eileen Grimshaw.

The 45-year-old's alter ego was recently tested by the sudden death of wife Lesley ,who had been suffering with dementia.

However, Hirst believes that Eileen (Sue Cleaver) is "the only good thing" in Paul's life now, telling Inside Soap: "He's more than aware that he's put her through the mill over and over again, and he doesn't want to do that any more. He's uncomfortable asking anything of her, but he knows he has to try."

Hirst added: "That's one of the things Paul loves about Eileen, that she's direct and won't take any nonsense from anyone.

"She's helped him to stop pussy-footing around, and he has a real sense of clarity about the situation now."

Eileen, who was out of her house when Paul's wife died, causes bad feeling when she attends Lesley's funeral next week.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I hope Eileen and Paul get back together.

----------


## sarah c

> I hope Eileen and Paul get back together.


oh no??! why? 

there is no chemistry there

he is a midget compare to Eileen, so the macho fireman image goes right out the window

and all he does is that bottom lip, blow air out thing all the time..


Eileen needs a real man in her life

Paul makes Sean look caveman like

----------

lizann (24-05-2012), parkerman (23-05-2012), tammyy2j (28-05-2012)

----------


## lizann

Paul takes his new fiancee (who is partial to blame for his wife's death) to his wife's funeral, he really is a classy sensitive chap, the sooner he lives for good the better for me

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Paul Kershaw returns to screens this week as his late wife Lesley's funeral takes place.

Paul recently parted ways with girlfriend Eileen (Sue Cleaver), but tonight's (May 28) double bill sees him surprise the factory worker by asking her to come with him to the service as he can't get through it alone. When Eileen agrees, could there be fresh hope for their future as a couple?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Tony Hirst, who plays Paul, to hear his thoughts on Lesley's Alzheimer's storyline and where things go from here. 

How have you found filming such a hard-hitting storyline?
"It's been a strange old time! From an actor's point of view, it's been great and I've been very lucky to have some fantastic writers and creative people working behind the storyline. At the same time, it's not pleasant - it's difficult, it's bleak and it's brutal, but that's also where drama lies. So there's a paradox there - it's been enjoyable from an actor's point of view, but disturbing from a story point of view. 

"I've learned a great deal from the storyline, and I'm very proud of the way the show has handled it and raised awareness. That wasn't the goal or the intention of the show, as Coronation Street isn't an issue-based show and never should be. But they knew that was going to be the result of it, so they've taken their responsibility very seriously. I'm proud to be part of that."

What do you make of the reaction you've had over the story?
"It's interesting, because anybody who's had any experience of dementia is 110% positive towards Paul and Eileen and wants them to find happiness. They thank me for bringing the subject up and playing it with accuracy, which is really lovely.

"Some people have suspected that Paul has an ulterior motive or made judgements about him, but I guarantee they have absolutely no experience or idea about dementia. That's interesting, though, because then they have to make sense of the contradiction - he's clearly not a bad man, but they don't like what he's doing and they feel uncomfortable with it. That means they try to understand it, so hopefully it's still raising awareness."

We know that you met real-life carers while researching the storyline. What did you learn from that?
"Well, one interesting thing is that if you think our story's extreme, if you talk to people who are living daily in the situation, the reality that they're living is absolutely nothing in comparison to the storyline. That's really frightening - that our story by comparison is tame. 

"The Alzheimer's Society also has a really good, active forum for sharing information and stories between each other. Again, some of the stories on there are just desperate. One other thing is that dementia is a strange disease in the way that it affects people in many different ways. There are stages in the progression of the disease, but there's also a huge spectrum of behaviour, so everyone's stories are different."

What was it like to say goodbye to Judy Holt, who played Lesley?
"It was difficult, because Sue, Judy and myself have obviously worked together very closely and we get on really well. At the same time, it's been odd. Normally when you work with someone, you build up a really tight relationship and you know that person quite intimately. 

"However, Judy was playing a character who was just slightly never quite there, so that distance meant not developing the usual kind of relationship with each other. Both Judy and I said this on the day that she left. But it was sad to see her go and I'll miss her laughter!"

What can you tell us about Lesley's funeral?
"Even though they've recently gone their separate ways, Paul realises that he really wants Eileen to be at the funeral. He also feels that Eileen has a right to be there, as she was very supportive and close to Lesley. 

"Lesley's family finally turn up for the funeral, even though they've been conspicuous by their absence so far. I think that's one of the key facts of dementia - especially in the late stages when it gets very difficult, a lot of family and friends disappear. They don't know how to deal with the situation and they withdraw. 

"There's some conflict as Lesley's family don't believe that Eileen should be there. But the irony is that Eileen has been far more supportive and helpful than any of the immediate family. Paul's very aware of that, so he's extremely protective and defensive of her."

After such a tough time, could there be a light at the end of the tunnel for Paul and Eileen?
"I hope so! I think they both genuinely love each other, and they've been through a hell of a lot. I think that's going to forge them closer together rather than blow them apart. 

"I just hope they have the time to realise what initially attracted them to each other, which was a sense of humour, fun, and compassion. There hasn't been a great deal of that because the circumstances haven't allowed it, but I like to think that they'll re-discover that side of their relationship."

We first saw Paul in Corrie's 50th anniversary episodes. Did you ever expect that you'd be invited back a year later?
"No, it was really weird! I auditioned to be involved in the live episode, because I was really keen to play a part in that. Not only is Coronation Street such an iconic show that I really wanted to do, to be involved in a piece of live telly was really exciting.

"They did ask at the time if I'd be interested in coming back. If they'd asked me before I'd worked on it, I'd have probably said, 'I'm not sure - I've got loads of other things that I want to do as an actor'. But it was such an absolutely lovely place to work that coming back was a no-brainer. The cast and crew are so fantastic and I still come into work every day with a skip in my step." 

How long will Paul be sticking around in Corrie for?
"I don't know and I don't actually think they know yet. But I'm here for a while and I'm not going anywhere just yet. I think the writers want to explore what happens with Paul and Eileen and I'm really excited about that. 

"It's very fluid, though - I don't think you can ever say that you'll be here for a certain amount of time. I do know that I'm really passionate about the show and I hope that the writers find a life for Paul and Eileen."

Will Jason accept Paul? Could they become friends?
"I'm not sure, because there's not a great deal of drama in friendship - there's a lot more in conflict! But Ryan Thomas, who plays Jason, has just been one of the most warm-hearted and generous men you could ever wish to work with - right from the beginning of the live episode. He's been really supportive and a big reason why I feel so at home here. Ryan doesn't have to go out of his way to be friendly, but he does.

"On screen, though, there's probably not a great deal of drama if we do get along. He's obviously got to protect his mum first and foremost."

What else can we expect now that Paul is back on the cobbles?
"Well, a lot of the people who've been suspicious of Paul have been convinced that he's had an ulterior motive with Eileen. I'm really pleased that they're going to find out that he hasn't - he's been true and he's just been trying to do the right thing. 

"I think that's why the story has worked, really. A lot of stories work on goodies and baddies, and in this situation there hasn't been any baddies. Essentially there's been three good people and the disease is the baddie."

On a separate note, do you still meet fans who want to talk to you about Hollyoaks' Mike Barnes?
"They do! Some people I meet are big Corrie fans, some are big Hollyoaks fans and then some people watch both. Some people still call out 'Barnsey' and some people call out 'Fireman Paul', but I don't mind that, really. I like the fact that Barnsey still resonates with people and that Paul's here as well. I'm very lucky!"

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> oh no??! why? 
> 
> there is no chemistry there
> 
> he is a midget compare to Eileen, so the macho fireman image goes right out the window
> 
> and all he does is that bottom lip, blow air out thing all the time..
> 
> 
> ...


Why?  Because they love each other!  I like them together.

----------


## Perdita

DIPPY knicker-stitcher Julie Carp turns detective to try and find out if her sisterâs fella is romping with another woman.

The Corrie favourite â played by Katy Cavanagh, 39 â tracks fireman Paul Kershaw (Tony Hirst, 45) for a day to see if heâs up to no good. 

Dressed in a scarf, glasses and armed with binoculars, she watches his every move in a bid to put Eileenâs mind at rest.   :Ninja:  :Big Grin: 

A Corrie source said: âEileen thinks heâs up to something so Julie offers her services â Miss Marple eat your heart out!â

Daily Star

----------


## Chloe O'brien

You know it's going to end in catastrophe.  That Julie is mad as a brush.

----------


## Perdita

fCorrie ans will see Eileen Grimshaw's latest romance run into trouble when she wrongly accuses boyfriend Paul Kershaw of having an affair, it has been revealed.

The Streetcars employee's suspicions are unfounded as Paul is actually plotting to propose to her, according to the Daily Star.

Eileen is expected to become paranoid about her relationship when she spots Paul (Tony Hirst) spending time with another woman named Toni.

However, reports suggest that Paul has merely decided to take on some extra work so that he can afford to buy an engagement ring.

When a suspicious Eileen (Sue Cleaver) orders Paul to pack his bags, he tells her: "I am not having an affair - in fact, the exact opposite. I was doing something romantic. I've spent the best part of two hours with Toni and her brother buying you an engagement ring.

"I've been thinking about proposing, but now I'm not so sure it's a good idea after all."

A hurt Paul has been tipped to subsequently end his relationship with Eileen, leaving fans to wonder whether she can ever win him back.

"Eileen has been so unlucky in love, and it looks like nothing is going to change any time soon," a show source said.

Coronation Street continues tomorrow (January 25) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------


## Perdita

Corrie star Sue Cleaver has admitted that her character Eileen Grimshaw is "gutted" when she ruins Paul Kershaw's romantic plans to propose to her.

Eileen becomes deeply paranoid in the coming days when boyfriend Paul (Tony Hirst) starts spending lots of time with a female work colleague named Toni.

The final straw for Eileen comes when she discovers that Paul is not at work when he said he was going to be.

However, when Eileen confronts Paul about his dishonesty and accuses him of having an affair, she is left humiliated as he explains that Toni has merely been helping him to pick out an engagement ring in secret.

Cleaver told Soaplife: "She's gutted that she's ruined it. Eileen realises just how stupid she's been and that in trying to keep hold of Paul she's now on the brink of losing him.

"She desperately tries to backtrack, but Paul's really hurt by her accusations and walks out. She really feels that she's blown it and she doesn't see how she can make him realise how sorry she is."

Asked how Eileen would feel if Paul forgave her and went ahead with the proposal, the actress replied: "She'd be delighted, but she really feels that she's ruined any chance of that happening now. 

"I think they make a great couple, and that is what's so sad about the way Eileen behaves. If she just sat back and took a look at what she has, then she'd just get on with it and be happy."

Coronation Street bosses recently confirmed that Paul will be leaving the cobbles this year after a series of "explosive" storylines.

----------


## Perdita

Tony Hirst has revealed that he wants a Weatherfield wedding before he leaves the cobbles.

The actor will be bowing out from his role as Paul Kershaw this year, but hopes the firefighter will have time to marry fiancÃ©e Eileen Grimshaw (Sue Cleaver) before he goes.

Asked whether the pair will tie the knot on ITV's Loose Women today (March 28), Hirst replied: "I would hope so! We're engaged. I've put a ring on her finger - what more does she want? 

"Whether we do or not, I don't know - you'll have to stay tuned."

Hirst also confirmed that there are tough times ahead for Paul and Eileen as the aftermath of the Rovers Return fire continues to take a toll on their relationship.

After getting a glimpse of the danger Paul faces on a daily basis, Eileen becomes paranoid and fearful about him returning to work.

Hirst explained: "Having seen what Paul does and the dangers that he faces when he goes into a fire, that's going to be a struggle for Eileen."

The dramatic blaze scenes saw Paul and his work colleague Toni Griffiths trying to save those trapped in the pub without proper back-up. Tragically, Toni lost her life as she embarked on the rescue attempt.

Hirst discussed the storyline with real-life firefighters and learned that such situations are common.

He said: "The reason a lot of firefighters get injured or killed is because they get pressurised into situations by the publicâ¦ They were saying it's a really common situation that when they go to a fire, the public are there going, 'Do something'. They're compelled to do something, but it's a really dangerous situation for them."

Coronation Street continues tomorrow (March 29) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------


## Katy

Paul's getting on my nerves, he's back to apologising every episode.

----------


## Perdita

Eileen Grimshaw will ask fiancÃ© Paul Kershaw to choose between their relationship and his job in a forthcoming storyline.

Eileen (Sue Cleaver) issues the ultimatum to Paul as she can no longer cope with the stress of him working as a firefighter.

Although Eileen has always supported Paul's job, she is plagued by paranoia and fear in the aftermath of the recent Rovers Return fire.

Having now seen the reality of Paul's work first-hand, Eileen is desperate to make sure that he doesn't suffer the same fate as his colleague Toni Griffiths, who died in the pub blaze.

Paul is also finding his return to work challenging, but Eileen's fears make it difficult for him to confide in her.

Tony Hirst, who plays Paul, told itv.com: "Her concerns are very genuine, and they are made greater by what she has seen. I don't know that she mistrusts him, she just feels completely out of control. 

"She's a strong woman who isn't used to not having a grip on things. But it does mean he struggles to confide in her over his fears."

On Eileen's insistence that Paul should quit, the actor added: "I don't think he's prepared to compromise on this. He tells her that it's in his blood, pure and simple. 

"What he means by that is that it's all he knows. It's his family, at the end of the day. If he's busy protecting Eileen and not being able to open up to her about his own feelings, then he needs the service even more."

Hirst will be leaving Coronation Street later this year.

----------

lizann (01-04-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> Hirst will be leaving Coronation Street later this year.


Not before time!

----------

alan45 (01-04-2013), tammyy2j (02-04-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> Hirst will be leaving Coronation Street later this year.


Not before time!

----------


## Katy

Thank god for that, he his ruining episodes at the moment, I'm sick of his moaning.

----------

lizann (01-04-2013), tammyy2j (02-04-2013)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Thank god for that, he his ruining episodes at the moment, I'm sick of his moaning.


Yeah, he's only witnessed the traumatic death of his colleague - he should really lighten up!

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Thank god for that, he his ruining episodes at the moment, I'm sick of his moaning.


Yeah, he's only witnessed the traumatic death of his colleague - he should really lighten up!

----------


## Katy

I know and I get that, I just don't like him as an actor. Not sure about his pairing with Eileen as she used to be a good character and I think Paul ruins her.

----------


## Perdita

Sue Cleaver has claimed that her character Eileen Grimshaw only has herself to blame for her disastrous love life.

Eileen has never been lucky when it comes to romance, and it doesn't look like this will change anytime soon as she risks her own future with firefighter Paul Kershaw in this week's episodes.

Frantic with worry over Paul returning to work after the Rovers Return fire, Eileen insists that he will have to choose between her and his job.

Cleaver told itv.com: "Paul and Eileen have been very stressed recently. We've had a major fire on the street, he had a massive involvement and his colleague has died. So Eileen has suddenly become very, very aware that his role is creating a lot of problems for her."

She continued: "Eileen wants Paul to choose between her and his job as a fireman, which puts him in a terrible dilemma because it's in his blood.

"She never has luck with men, but I've started to realise with Eileen, it's about her and not the men, really! Eileen's only happy when she's not happy, it seems!"

Fans know that Tony Hirst, who plays Paul, is leaving Coronation Street this year. However, Cleaver stayed tight-lipped about whether this is the issue which will tear them apart for good.

She said: "Could this be the end of Paul and Eileen? You'll have to wait and see, won't you?"

Coronation Street continues tonight (April 8) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

Glen1 (08-04-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sue Cleaver has revealed that filming her character's upcoming scenes at a train station left her injured.

Eileen Grimshaw races to the station to stop firefighter Paul Kershaw (Tony Hirst) leaving for his new job in Yorkshire next week. However, the dramatic scenes caused the actress to hurt herself.


Â© ITV
Eileen rushes to stop Paul from leaving


Speaking to TV Choice, Cleaver said: "It's like Brief Encounter because Paul's on a train and Eileen's chasing up the platform.

"Unfortunately, I got a bit enthusiastic during filming, tore my Achilles tendon and have been in plaster for a few weeks. It's only just come off."

Commenting on why Eileen is prepared to let Paul leave in the first place, the actress said: "The saddest thing is that love isn't enough to keep them together. She can't cope with his job and he would be unhappy if he left it, so there's no alternative. She's emotionally exhausted by it all."

Cleaver also admitted that she hopes Eileen will have more fights with Gail Platt (Helen Worth).

"We haven't had a fight for a while. Maybe they'll write one when Helen Worth gets back from her honeymoon!"

----------

Glen1 (24-04-2013)

----------


## Katy

I saw her crossing deansgate a while back with a crutch and her leg in plaster, that clarifies it was definitely her

----------


## lizann

> Yeah, he's only witnessed the traumatic death of his colleague - he should really lighten up!


what was his excuse before toni's death then?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street firefighter Paul Kershaw is to be involved in a racism scandal in an upcoming storyline.

The show's producer Stuart Blackburn recently revealed that Paul will spark a big talking point among viewers when he makes a single wrong remark which has huge repercussions.

However, new details have suggested that Paul (Tony Hirst) will find himself at the centre of controversy when he is accused of being a racist by cab driver Lloyd Mullaney (Craig Charles).

In scenes to be aired this summer, Paul is talking to Steve McDonald and uses the phrase "playing the white man".

Lloyd's daughter Jenna Kamara hears Paul's comment and tells her dad, sparking a row between the two men.

It will cause a big divide as some residents side with Paul and believe it wasn't meant as a racist remark and others side with Lloyd.

Paul is forced to defend himself but refuses to apologise and ends up making matters even worse.

As previously reported, the row will have a big impact on his girlfriend Eileen Grimshaw as she works with both Steve and Lloyd at the cab office.

Coronation Street producer Stuart Blackburn told the Daily Star: "There's a point when Paul, in a moment of stupidity and stress, makes one wrong remark.

"It's a remark he dismisses as nothing but what it takes us into is something of pride, loyalty and principle. It's a story that's going to ripple through Weatherfield and jeopardise Eileen's relationship not just with Paul but with Steve and Lloyd as well.

"I think it's one of those modern stories that will get everyone talking."

----------

Dazzle (22-05-2013), tammyy2j (27-05-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

> Coronation Street firefighter Paul Kershaw is to be involved in a racism scandal in an upcoming storyline.


This has the potential to be a good, character-led storyline if written well and not sensationalised.

----------


## tammyy2j

Well Paul was with a fellow firefighter last night in the pub and he was mixed race and despite Toni dying there he has no problem going for a drink in the Rovers with him and Eileen

----------


## parkerman

> Well Paul was with a fellow firefighter last night in the pub and he was mixed race and despite Toni dying there he has no problem going for a drink in the Rovers with him and Eileen


Yes, no doubt all part of the sledgehammer approach to the storyline. Soap scriptwriters are not noted for their subtlety.

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Eileen not sleeping over Paul working nights leading to her becoming addicted to sleeping tablets perhaps, then all the four soaps have characters with tablet addictions

----------

alan45 (06-06-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Eileen Grimshaw will find her relationship with Paul Kershaw facing more trouble next week. 

Just when things seem to be looking up for Paul (Tony Hirst) after he manages to bury the hatchet with Lloyd, Sophie Webster makes a complaint to his boss about his racist language.

Believing that Lloyd (Craig Charles) made the complaint, Paul storms into the pub and punches a clueless Lloyd. The police then arrive to investigate what has been going on with the two men and Paul might be charged. What will this mean for his already strained relationship with Eileen?

Here, Sue Cleaver - who plays Eileen - discusses the latest turn of events and what this could mean for Eileen and Paul's future.

How has Eileen been coping since Paul's run-in with Lloyd?
"To be honest she has been getting quite frustrated with it all and how it has been rumbling along. 

"She had hoped it would just all get sorted out, but it is carrying on... she has also had to deal with the trouble Paul has had a work due to the complaint from the mother of the hoax caller he shouted at."

How has life on the Street been since then?
"Every time it looks as though it is getting back to normal, something happens which brings it all up again. She had to step in when Paul and Lloyd had a row on the street and almost came to blows. She has also found it difficult working with Lloyd as he is her boss."

Is anyone supporting her?
"Eileen is very self sufficient - she deals with problems herself and she is trying to be supportive of Paul."

Is Jason any help?
"Not really, he is not getting too involved, he initially was not too impressed with what Paul said and did tell him, but hasn't really got embroiled in it all since then."

Has it revealed a new side of Paul?
"She has always known that he is stubborn, but she has been surprised at how this has escalated out of control and also the anger and violence is not something she is used to from Paul."

How has it affected their relationship?
"They have been through such a tough time recently anyway with all her problems with his job. So this is an added pressure that they didn't need - they had only just got back to some sort of normality, and now this is putting a strain on them again. They haven't had an easy relationship at all, from the way it started out to the problems they have had along the way."

Are they strong enough to cope?
"Only time will tell. They don't have a solid foundation for their relationship because of everything that has happened, and they have not been together that long - so that does make it harder to deal with situations like this when they crop up."

Is she looking forward to the wedding?
"This has just taken the shine off it for her. She can't focus on it at the moment until this is all sorted."

Is she convinced it will happen?
"At this stage she doesn't think this is going to stop the wedding, Paul is worried about work so things are not great, but the wedding is still planned."

How does she feel to find out Sophie has made a complaint about Paul?
"She is furious as she had thought that things were starting to settle down. She is furious as Paul and Lloyd seemed to be moving on, and this is the worst possible thing that could have happened."

Is it likely he'll lose his job?
"The problem is that he has been under investigation over having a go at the young hoax caller, and then prior to that there was all the problems following Toni's death and her telling his boss he was not fit to go back to work. 

"The best thing for him right now would be to keep his head down and get on with his job, but now this has happened, that is unlikely. His boss comes round to the house to talk to him about the allegations, and Paul is shocked and devastated."

How does the fight come about? Does Eileen witness Paul punching Lloyd?
"He is in the pub and has just found out that someone has reported him to the Fire Brigade for racism. 

"He is convinced it was Lloyd and when he sees him and Steve leave the pub, he chases after him and has a go at him in the street and he punches him. Eileen is not there, but when she hears about it later she is absolutely furious with him."

How does Paul deal with her reaction?
"Paul is arrested and taken to the police station and comes home feeling very sorry for himself, but she makes it clear he has brought it all on himself and shows him no sympathy - he is really shocked."

Has there been any point where Eileen has doubted Paul?
"She has never believed for a moment that he is racist. She knows it was an ignorant use of racist language, but it is the way he has acted afterwards that has caused the problem."

Can she make Paul do the right thing?
"It has gone past that stage now. She had persuaded him to be civil to Lloyd, but every time it looked like it was resolved something else happened to make the row carry on. 

"Now it has got to this stage and his job is at risk and the police have got involved, there is very little she can say or do."

What's the best thing about working with Tony?
"I love working with Tony - he is a great actor and we have become great friends over the past couple of years. Sometimes though it is hard to keep a straight face when we are doing serious scenes!"

Do viewers want them to be together?
"Yes, the viewers do seem to really like them as a couple and want to see Eileen happy for once. But this is soap and Eileen is not the sort of woman who ever has any real luck, so it doesn't bode well for them!"

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Eileen Grimshaw jumps from one complicated romance plot to another next week as she shares a shock kiss with Michael Rodwell.

Eileen turns her attentions to Michael (Les Dennis) after her relationship with Adrian Mortimer ends due to the ruthless meddling of her son Todd.

With Eileen nursing a broken heart, she can relate to Michael once she learns that his marriage to Gail has also hit the rocks following her deception over 'Fake Gavin'.

Michael drunkenly reveals Andy and Gail's lies to the rest of the Street's residents at the Bistro next week, which prompts Eileen to show her support for him.

Michael reveals that Andy is an impostor
Â© ITV
Michael reveals that Andy is an impostor

Sue Cleaver, who plays Eileen, commented: "Eileen is shocked when Michael drunkenly announces to anyone who will listen the truth about Gavin not being Gavin and how Gail helped Andy keep up the pretence. There is no love lost between Eileen and Gail, so Eileen tells Gail exactly what she thinks of her and whisks Michael off to her house.

"They bond over the fact that both their families have deceived them. It's while they are talking about what has been happening to them both that there is a moment. There is a spark between them and they kiss. 

"It isn't premeditated - it is spur of the moment. They have always got on really well when working together, but Eileen has not really thought of him in that way before, so this takes her by surprise."

Eileen and Michael try to cheer each other up 
Â© ITV
Eileen and Michael try to cheer each other up

The surprise moment of intimacy is cut short when Michael suddenly struggles for breath and collapses in agony, which leads to him being rushed to hospital.

Cleaver continued: "It seems that the heat of the moment is too much for Michael, probably coupled with the stress of the day, and he collapses on Eileen's sofa!

"Eileen has to confide in the doctor what was happening at the time of his collapse, but Michael and Eileen have both agreed not to tell Gail about their kiss. It's very awkward, with the two of them at his bedside and Gail asking questions about what exactly happened leading up to his collapse!

"The writers love having Eileen and Gail as enemies, so when Gail finds out about Eileen and Michael it will no doubt lead to more arguments - maybe another fight! The fight on the street is the scene that so many people remember, so we have set the bar high!"

Eileen rushes to Michael as he collapses
Â© ITV
Eileen rushes to Michael as he collapses

Gail questions Eileen about Michael's collapse
Â© ITV
Gail questions Eileen about Michael's collapse

Cleaver kept tight-lipped on whether Eileen and Michael's connection could go further, but she hinted that her unlucky-in-love character may have to focus on her family problems first and foremost.

She said: "The thing about Michael is that he is a nice guy. She almost had that with Adrian and she was tempted by something more exciting, so Michael may be too nice. Although there is an appeal for Eileen in the fact that her being with Michael will really wind Gail up!

"I think she is off men for the time being, but actually the friendship between her and Michael is real, so it will be interesting to see where that leads. For now she is going to concentrate on sorting out her family, I think."

----------

maidmarian (02-06-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Wheres Eileens moral compass! Thrown away down the canal i think

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2015), maidmarian (03-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Wheres Eileens moral compass! Thrown away down the canal i think


I think.its all just  a ploy to engineer more
arguments between Eileen & Gail as they
are popular viewing.

I agree about moral.compass but don't
think they are used much in soaps or
storylines would dry up!!

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2015), swmc66 (03-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## swmc66

I prefer Gail over Eileen any day. Maybe because she has been part of Corrie for years.

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I prefer Gail over Eileen any day.


I prefer Gail too, although the feeble, simpering manner she's developed in the past few years can be quite annoying. At least she's not a stroppy b*tch with a huge ego like Eileen.  They both have the saving grace of being funny when required though.  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (04-06-2015)

----------


## mariba

Eileen is my favourite-always has been  :Smile:  Gail and her turtlenecks+whimpering voice are just too much for me..

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Eileen Grimshaw is left with a major decision to make next week - is she on Team Phelan or Team Anna?

Eileen is considering a new romance with Phelan (Connor McIntyre) when Anna desperately tries to warn her off from the sleazy builder, explaining that he's bad news.

On the rebound after splitting from Michael Rodwell, Eileen enjoys every second of Phelan's flattery and refuses to believe that he could have a sinister side.

Anna tells the cab office favourite that Phelan blackmailed her into having sex with him two years ago. Unfortunately, Eileen is sceptical as scheming Phelan has already fed her a pack of lies about how they actually had an affair.

So how could Eileen believe the Street's villain? Sue Cleaver, who plays her, explained: "He's given her no reason not to. Everything he's told her about his past seems completely legit and he's been nothing but a gentleman to her, so she believes everything he says to her. Why wouldn't she?

"His version of events makes perfect sense to her. He's very plausible so she believes him. One minute Anna says Phelan raped her, the next minute she says she slept with him so that he wouldn't tell on her. So Eileen thinks 'make up your mind' and she doesn't believe her at all."

Eileen even brushes off Izzy Armstrong (Cherylee Houston) when she gets involved in the situation too, urging her to believe that Anna is telling the truth.

"Izzy's bound to come and warn her off because of her relationship with Anna, so Eileen's just not buying it," Cleaver commented.

Anna tells Kevin the truth
Â©  ITV
With the tension mounting and gossip about Anna and Phelan's supposed 'affair' starting to spread around the Street, Anna will finally bite the bullet and tell her new love interest Kevin Webster the whole story of what happened two years ago.

Anna's brave decision to reveal all could lead to a whole new start for her and Kevin, but we're not expecting a similar happy ending for stubborn Eileen. Her romance with Phelan is bound to end in tears when his true colours are inevitably exposed.

Cleaver added: "She'll be devastated and mortified, because Eileen's always been a pretty good judge of character. She's always known if something's not right, but this time she's been completely taken in."

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, Wednesday and Friday next week on ITV.


_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (08-03-2016), Glen1 (08-03-2016), swmc66 (08-03-2016), tammyy2j (08-03-2016)

----------


## parkerman

"Eileen's always been a pretty good judge of character"

Oh really??????? :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (08-03-2016), Glen1 (08-03-2016), lizann (08-03-2016), Perdita (08-03-2016), swmc66 (08-03-2016), tammyy2j (08-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant wait for Phelan to fleece and con Jason and Eileen now

----------


## swmc66

It won't be long

----------


## Dazzle

> I cant wait for Phelan to fleece and con Jason and Eileen now


It's true they're making themselves thoroughly unlikable and deserving of being conned, but I can't bring myself to cheer on the sleazeball that is Phelan.  :Sick:

----------

parkerman (09-03-2016), Perdita (09-03-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I don't know why Eileen uses the term fat Brenda she is hardly slim herself. . I dont know why in this day and age Corrie are calling a character fat as part of their name. It annoys me everytime i hear it. I don't find it funny.

----------

Dazzle (29-03-2016), Ruffed_lemur (30-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Tony will take the rap fpr Callum i guess

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sue Cleaver is getting us very worried over her character Eileen Grimshaw in her latest interview.

Blinded by love, Eileen is getting increasingly embroiled in her boyfriend Pat Phelan's property scam - unaware that the much-hyped flats he's offering up will never actually be built.

Phelan (Connor McIntyre) and his partner-in-crime Vinny Ashford (Ian Kelsey) have come up with a cunning plan to fleece the Weatherfield locals out of their cash, but the storyline takes a twist next week when Eileen gets her first clue that something isn't right.

After quitting her job at Streetcars to get much more involved in selling the properties, Eileen gets closer to the business than ever before - and is quickly alarmed to discover that the same flat has been promised to two different people.

Eileen realises this when Vinny tells her that he's met a potential buyer to discuss the much-sought-after lake view apartment, but she knows that Rita Tanner has already signed a contract for the very same property. Oops.

Phelan then has to use all of his charms to win Eileen back around, claiming that it's not what it looks like. A likely story...

Speaking about the drama to come, Sue revealed: "Eileen is worried. Rita has talked to her about one of the flats and so has Vinny. She finds that a bit odd and thinks Rita seems to be being used by Vinny.

"Eileen is furious that one of her friends could be caught up in something not quite right. She is having none of that.

"However, she totally accepts it when Phelan and Vinny say that it's just the way business is done. She is out of her depth, so she has no choice but to believe them."

With hints that Vinny is even more dangerous to cross than Phelan, maybe it's for the best that Eileen allows herself to be fooled so easily...

Asked where it's all heading, Sue replied: "It isn't going to end well, is it? But I believe that there is some way to go with this storyline.

"We should probably fear for Eileen. I get lots of people in the street warning me off! I love working with Connor, so I hope there is lots more to come.

"Eileen is totally in love with Phelan and love is definitely blind in her case. It's her dream come true, because she has never had a man treat her like this before. Phelan is a real man and he makes her feel wanted.

"She is usually the one in control who looks after everyone else and he is now looking out for her. He fights battles for her with people like Sean and Todd and doesn't let them walk all over her. She doesn't know he is doing this out of self-preservation."

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (27-09-2016), livden (01-10-2016), LouiseP (27-09-2016), tammyy2j (27-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Does Phelan care about Eileen?

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Does Phelan care about Eileen?


I just asked the same thing on the episode thread!  :Big Grin:

----------

swmc66 (01-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Does Phelan care about Eileen?


I really don't think so, he just needs to keep Todd on side, scare him about Vinny and try and convince him he is sincere and in love with his mother, Phelan's top priority and only care is himself

----------


## Dazzle

> I really don't think so, he just needs to keep Todd on side, scare him about Vinny and try and convince him he is sincere and in love with his mother, Phelan's top priority and only care is himself


I definitely agree Phelan's top priority is himself and always will be. However he definitely didn't want Vinny to murder Todd and his explanation that it was for Eileen's sake rang true to me (even though going by previous evidence it seems unlikely that he really loves her).

----------

livden (01-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

He is right that he does not have anyone else. Even bad guys need someone. But I thought he was going to do a runner after he made the money so where does that leave  Eileen?  Or is he going to stick around and let Vinny take the blame. He told Todd the truth for once that they were in danger

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> He is right that he does not have anyone else. Even bad guys need someone. But I thought he was going to do a runner after he made the money so where does that leave  Eileen? * Or is he going to stick around and let Vinny take the blame.* He told Todd the truth for once that they were in danger


Yes, that's the plan according to what Phelan told Todd.  It sounds like he fully intends to carry on living on the street with Eileen after the scam has run its course and Vinny has gone.

What I'm wondering is if Kate Oates sees Phelan as a long term character?  I think when Stuart Blackburn brought him back the intention was for another short-term storyline with him as a panto villain, but the tone has definitely changed recently and it appears to me he's being softened.  I don't know if I'm reading too much into some of the things he's said (such as loving Eileen) or not.  :Searchme:

----------

Perdita (01-10-2016), swmc66 (01-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I would like him to stay but not with Eileen. Can Eileen be on her own for a while I cannot stand it when she has a man she is so smug.

----------


## Dazzle

> I would like him to stay but not with Eileen. Can Eileen be on her own for a while I cannot stand it *when she has a man she is so smug*.


That's so true!

----------

swmc66 (01-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

we know she is blind when it comes to men especially pat phelan but is she losing her hearing?

----------

swmc66 (09-11-2016)

----------


## mariba

She wouldn't have a brain tumour or anything?

----------


## tammyy2j

> She wouldn't have a brain tumour or anything?


That could be used to redeem her, get her sympathy and make her liked again so is a possibility

----------


## swmc66

Or makes Phelan rethink his actions

----------


## Dazzle

She probably just needs her ears syringed.

----------


## swmc66

I bet they change it to something that could be serious

----------


## lizann

> She probably just needs her ears syringed.


 if she stays deaf pretend she may hear some incriminating evidence from phelan and vinny

----------


## lizann

> She probably just needs her ears syringed.


 if she stays deaf pretend she may hear some incriminating evidence from phelan and vinny

----------


## swmc66

Well she will not be able to work at streetcars

----------


## lizann

just a build up of wax

----------


## Perdita

CORONATION Streetâs Eileen Grimshaw has been snapped arriving for her wedding dayâ¦ but scheming Pat Phelan is nowhere in sight.

Eileen (Sue Cleaver) was snapped making her way to the church with a bright red puffer jacket and gold bag.

Coronation Street filming. November 24, 2016. MARK CAMPBELL/MCPIX
4
Eileen Grimshaw turns up for her wedding day
She was followed by son Todd (Bruno Langley) and his boyfriend Billy Mayhew (Daniel Brocklebank), who will act as a witness to the wedding.

The soap mother could be in for even more heartbreak if Pat ends up jilting her at the alter.

Evil Phelan only proposed to Eileen after she discovered his and Vinnyâs plane tickets to Mexico, which he lied about and said were for their honeymoon.

Nasty Phelan had planned to escape to Mexico with the residentsâ money
However his idea to jet off with the residentsâ money for the housing scam ended up in disaster after his con friend Vinny (Ian Kelsey) conned him and dashed off with the cash himself. 

Phelan â who gloated as Michael Rodwell had a heart attack and died in front of him â had to return to Weatherfield to face the music after business partner Vinny ran off with the cash from the flat scam, and now heâs found a way to get his revenge and clear his own name.

After attempting to scam Eileen and other Weatherfield residents for hundreds of thousands of pounds in his building scam, Phelan was scammed himself by Vinny and lost it all.

However, with the police sniffing around, Phelan found a way to get his revenge.

He told the officers that Vinny had scammed him too and run off with the money and hinted that he may well have been responsible for Michaelâs death.

Back on the street, Phelanâs previous victim Anna Windass worked out that Phelan must have had something to do with Michaelâs death and told a devastated Gail and Eileen.

Eileen had laid into Phelan after finding out (most of the truth), but appears to turn up for her wedding day anyway...


The Sun 


 :Wal2l:  Eileen .. Stupid woman if this storyline is true   :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2016), Glen1 (25-11-2016), parkerman (25-11-2016), Rear window (26-11-2016), Ruffed_lemur (26-11-2016), tammyy2j (28-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

She is stupid when it comes to men.

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2016), Glen1 (25-11-2016), lizann (25-11-2016), Perdita (25-11-2016), Rear window (26-11-2016), Ruffed_lemur (26-11-2016), tammyy2j (28-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Eileen .. Stupid woman if this storyline is true


 Stupid police as well apparently!

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2016), Glen1 (25-11-2016), lizann (25-11-2016), Perdita (25-11-2016), swmc66 (25-11-2016), tammyy2j (28-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Stupid police as well apparently!


  Keystone cops did a better job than any of the soapland police  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2016), Glen1 (25-11-2016), parkerman (25-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

she looks dressed for a funeral not wedding!

----------


## Mo Mouse

Horrible Eileen doesn't deserve him.

----------


## Dazzle

> *Even* horrible Eileen doesn't deserve *someone like* him...


I've corrected your post.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (25-11-2016), Perdita (25-11-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

Horrible Eileen knows when she's on to a good thing. I really hope he has plenty more grief for her left in the locker. I want to see her die a lonely, lonely death in a cold place, full of bitterness and pain with no one to care. Phelan, meanwhile, will be feasting on nectar and taking his place at the top of the pile where he belongs. A very capable man indeed.

Thanks guys. God bless.

----------


## Mo Mouse

Horrible Eileen knows when she's on to a good thing. I really hope he has plenty more grief for her left in the locker. I want to see her die a lonely, lonely death in a cold place, full of bitterness and pain with no one to care. Phelan, meanwhile, will be feasting on nectar and taking his place at the top of the pile where he belongs. A very capable man indeed.

Thanks guys. God bless.

----------


## parkerman

Oooh! Another controversial post from Mr Mouse. How does he do it?

----------


## Perdita

> Oooh! Another controversial post from Mr Mouse. How does he do it?


Certainly not by Go Advanced when posting  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2016), Glen1 (26-11-2016), parkerman (26-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

does he make jase money back this fast she marries him with billy and todd support, all dopes phelan should take everything from grimshaws

----------


## swmc66

I think phelan is more popular than eileen with fans of the soap

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2016), Perdita (26-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think phelan is more popular than eileen with fans of the soap


Phelan has attained cult status among certain Corrie fans.  Most of them aren't serious in their glorification of his crimes, though there's one or two out there who do seem to really admire him...  :Wal2l:

----------


## Mo Mouse

> Oooh! Another controversial post from Mr Mouse. How does he do it?


You really are insecure about anyone new threatening your position on this forum aren't you. I recall it being exactly the same the last time I was on here. 

I thought this was a friendly, welcoming place rather than one full of anger and sarcasm.

----------


## Mo Mouse

> Oooh! Another controversial post from Mr Mouse. How does he do it?


You really are insecure about anyone new threatening your position on this forum aren't you. I recall it being exactly the same the last time I was on here. 

I thought this was a friendly, welcoming place rather than one full of anger and sarcasm.

----------


## parkerman

> You really are insecure about anyone new threatening your position on this forum aren't you. I recall it being exactly the same the last time I was on here. 
> 
> I thought this was a friendly, welcoming place rather than one full of anger and sarcasm.


What position is that then? I wasn't aware I had one.

I'm afraid I just find your sledgehammer wit a bit tedious. That's all.

----------

Glen1 (26-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> You really are insecure about anyone new threatening your position on this forum aren't you. I recall it being exactly the same the last time I was on here. 
> 
> I thought this was a friendly, welcoming place rather than one full of anger and sarcasm.


This is a friendly place MoMo, and parkerman is one of our nicest members, but you must know from past experience that not everyone enjoys your sense of humour.  Since you were banned from DS due to many complaints, you've got to expect that some will dislike your style.

----------

Glen1 (26-11-2016), parkerman (27-11-2016), Perdita (26-11-2016), swmc66 (27-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> You really are insecure about anyone new threatening your position on this forum aren't you. I recall it being exactly the same the last time I was on here. 
> 
> I thought this was a friendly, welcoming place rather than one full of anger and sarcasm.


It is .. but personal attacks are unwanted, unwarranted and you will be told so  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2016), Glen1 (26-11-2016), parkerman (27-11-2016), swmc66 (27-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Todd is happy for his mother to marry him, he knows what Pat Phelan is like and does Todd really just believe Michael died alone at the site  :Thumbsdown:  :Angry:

----------

lizann (29-11-2016), parkerman (28-11-2016), Perdita (28-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Todd is happy for his mother to marry him, he knows what Pat Phelan is like and does Todd really just believe Michael died alone at the site


Not much he can do about that though, is it, unless he confesses his rather deeper involvement in the scam than he has presently let on

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

CORONATION STREET SPOILER:
SHOCK #CHRISTMAS WEDDING DRAMA:
Eileen Grimshaw gets set to marry her villainous boyfriend Pat Phelan in a surprise Christmas wedding in upcoming episodes- but will it end in more tragedy?
Despite the fact that Phelan's building scam with his partner-in-crime Vinny Ashford was recently discovered, upcoming episodes of the soap will see Eileen (Sue Cleaver) agree to marry him after they get back together.
However, as Phelan's old enemy Anna Windass (Debbie Rush) starts to do some digging into his business affairs in the hope of bringing him down once and for all, could another death be on the cards?
Viewers know that Phelan (Connor McIntyre) recently watched former burgular Michael Rodwell (Les Dennis) die of a heart attack after the stressed cabbie rumbled his scam and confronted him at the builders yard, but could Anna also die at Phelan's hands as she gets too close for comfort?
With Phelan finally getting his relationship with Eileen back on track in the run-up to Christmas, could he kill Anna before she ruins his future for good?
Or could there be a twist in the storyline as Andy Carver also vows revenge against Phelan for what he did to his 'dad'?
As Andy (Oliver Farnworth) becomes determined to get payback for Michael before Phelan and Eileen's wedding goes ahead, will the big Christmas wedding end in tragedy as at least one more life is put in danger?
Exactly what happens remains to be seen, so stay tuned for the drama this festive season...

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2016), lizann (28-11-2016), parkerman (28-11-2016), tammyy2j (29-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Not much he can do about that though, is it, unless he confesses his rather deeper involvement in the scam than he has presently let on


I would think he would want to step up and save his mother but no only himself  :Angry:

----------

lizann (29-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

phelan will have a plan, marry her take her house and jase business, take out life insurance bump her off  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2016), parkerman (29-11-2016), swmc66 (29-11-2016), tammyy2j (01-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> phelan will have a plan, marry her take her house and jase business, take out life insurance bump her off


I certainly agree about the house and business (and I wouldn't be too surprised if the rest came to pass either!).

----------


## tammyy2j

Eileen Grimshaw could make the biggest mistake of her life next week (and that's saying something), as she prepares to marry conman Pat Phelan.

Eileen foolishly thinks that her relationship with Phelan (Connor McIntyre) is back on track and stronger than ever... but she has no idea that her husband-to-be is actually getting nastier than ever before.

Just as Phelan is blackmailing Andy Carver into starting a fire at Kevin Webster's new garage, oblivious Eileen is busy making the final preparations for their low-key wedding.

Totally transfixed on her upcoming wedding, Eileen only tells very few people about her plans, confiding in both Steve and Liz McDonald.

Todd also reluctantly gets behind the nuptials, covering his own dislike of Phelan and praying that his mum won't live to regret this.

In a classic case of Corrie bad timing, though, the couple's wedding day coincides with the climax of Phelan and Andy's war as the two men clash violently in Steph Britton's flat.

The aftermath of the fire sees Andy end up in possession of incriminating CCTV footage from the garage, which proves Phelan was behind last year's property scam. This sparks a huge battle between the enemies as they go to war one last time, with Andy hoping he can get the last laugh against Phelan. (We don't fancy his chances!)

But as the two men are busy fighting, Eileen is getting very impatient waiting for Phelan to turn up at the registry office. Is she about to face a crushing disappointment?

Sue Cleaver, who plays Eileen, revealed: "The ceremony is very quiet because it would be very disrespectful to have a big wedding after everyone lost their money so they've not told anybody, just the family.

"Eileen has always said before that she would never be seen walking down the street with any of her boyfriends, let alone down an aisle! It's a big thing for her. She's been engaged before, but she has never gone through with it.

"But everything always goes wrong for Eileen where relationships are concerned, so when Phelan is late, she starts to worry..."

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2017)

----------


## mariba

I have lost my interest on whatever Phelan does. I couldn't care less anymore. And he's been a great character, it's just that it's been dragged on for far too long and lost its impact by now.. Eileen will come out of this as a fool again, nothing new there either.

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2017), lizann (23-01-2017), parkerman (11-01-2017), Perdita (11-01-2017), swmc66 (11-01-2017), tammyy2j (11-01-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> I have lost my interest on whatever Phelan does. I couldn't care less anymore. And he's been a great character, it's just that it's been dragged on for far too long and lost its impact by now.. Eileen will come out of this as a fool again, nothing new there either.


I agree. By keeping him on so long he's become something of a pantomime villain now. And it's all just become even more unbelievable than normal.

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2017), lizann (23-01-2017), Perdita (11-01-2017), swmc66 (11-01-2017), tammyy2j (11-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

marrying a murderer another thing she has in common with gail

----------

tammyy2j (24-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Exactly what i was thinking. She is always making fun of Gail about her choice in men.

----------


## Perdita

> Exactly what i was thinking. She is always making fun of Gail about her choice in men.


She will no longer be able to smirk once the truth about her new husband becomes known  :Nono:

----------

lizann (24-01-2017), swmc66 (24-01-2017), tammyy2j (24-01-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> marrying a murderer another thing she has in common with gail


Eileen was warned about Pat, Gail was not about Richard  :Stick Out Tongue:  and poor Michael also gone because of Phelan

----------


## lizann

where is she that phelan didn't call her from police station

----------


## Perdita

> where is she that phelan didn't call her from police station


Visiting her sister Julie

----------


## Perdita

The nightmare is far from over for Eileen in Coronation Street â even with Pat Phelan having seemingly fallen to his death, his curse over the Street continues to cause mayhem, leading to her being arrested! While dramatic scenes saw Phelan potentially die after Eileen stepped on his hands as he clung onto the edge of a cliff, the torment is only just beginning for Eileen as she has to face the fact that her whole life has been a lie for several years 



(Picture: ITV) Not only that, but the residents of the Street will start to wonder whether she knew a lot more about what her husband had done than she is letting on. As Gail Rodwell realises that Michaelâs death must have been connected to Phelan and Alya Nazir learning that he probably killed Luke Britton, will they believe that Eileen had no idea about the monster she was married to? 




With Phelan having been planning to make a getaway with fake passports, the police find one there for Eileen and suspect that she was in on it all along. As Eileen is shocked to find herself arrested and facing a long stretch behind bars, will she have any allies in Weatherfield or will everyone want to see her punished for what Phelan did? 

(Picture: ITV) 

It looks like Phelan really could be haunting the Street for some time to come yetâ¦


metro.co.uk

----------

tammyy2j (01-04-2018)

----------


## swmc66

No Jason and Todd then to the rescue?

----------

LouiseP (31-03-2018), tammyy2j (01-04-2018)

----------


## emerald

I don't like the use of the words "seemingly" and "apparently"...  Please don't let him come back - he's already survived countless other near death experiences...

----------


## tammyy2j

> No Jason and Todd then to the rescue?


Yes they would be back unless Pat Phelan does have Todd

----------


## tammyy2j

Pat is not her stalker, so who else could it be?

----------


## lizann

> Pat is not her stalker, so who else could it be?


alya, faye, flora, seb, owen, abi, todd or vinny's wife

----------


## Perdita

> alya, faye, flora, seb, owen, abi, todd or vinny's wife


Vinny's wife sounds like an interesting theory......

----------


## Perdita

Eileen Grimshawâs life in danger as she is held hostage by Janâs slave gang in explosive episodes!

CORONATION Streetâs Eileen Grimshaw is going to be left in serious danger when she rumbles boyfriend Jan Lozinskiâs criminal secret and tries to expose his human trafficking ring.

The unlucky in love taxi operator â who is played by actress Sue Cleaver in the ITV soap â will become convinced builder Jan is a drug dealer after becoming suspicious of his behaviour decides to investigate herself, putting her own life on the line.

A source exclusively told *The Sun Online*: âAfter everything she went through with Phelan, Eileen thought she had found happiness with Jan but she will have a few niggling doubts about him.

âLearning from her past mistakes, Eileen will start digging into Janâs life but the truth is more horrifying than she could have ever imagined.

âShe goes blundering into one of the nail bars convinced itâs a front for drugs but when the gang realise she could blow their entire operation they decide to take drastic action to keep their sex trafficking ring secret.

âEileen screams for her life â but will anyone hear her and rescue her from certain death?â

Her last husband was a serial killer who massacred her friends and neighbours!

However things wonât be as straight-forward as just rescuing Eileen as while she is being held captive she discovers the true nature of Jan and the gang.

The source added: âSheâs terrified for herself but when she finds the woman hidden and being forced to work as sex slaves it rocks Eileen to the core.

âEileenâs desperate to save them all but itâs safe to say her life will never be the same again after the ordeal.

âShe survived her killer husband but Jan is a different beast altogether so Eileen could be leaving the cobbles in a box.â

Actress Sue Cleaver has been on the cobbles since 2000 playing Eileen.

----------


## lizann

she will survive again

----------


## lizann

looks like sue is going into oz jungle for im a celeb

----------


## Perdita

> looks like sue is going into oz jungle for im a celeb


Think she is already there

----------


## parkerman

> Think she is already there


Perhaps it's her Heaven.

----------


## lizann

sue is out of the jungle and did herself no favours in there, came across lazy and unlikeable

----------

